# Final leg of my Asian tour :D



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

As promised, part 3 of my escapade. Enjoy! 

View from my room










A small sea cave @[email protected]



















No idea why there's a freaking hole beside the beach. Made by human-sized moles, maybe? Lol










Some wild ferns growing on a cave wall










What a nice chunk of driftwood. Perfect for my reptiles. Now, how to bring it back home? Lol










Great, turkeys. Just in time for thanksgiving rofl










Talk about an invasive wandering jew










Yes, those are bats



















So this is where batman is hiding lol



















Look closely and you'll see a 7-feet long Yellow-headed monitor (Varanus cumingi), enjoying an unlimited afternoon snack of bats










Silhouette of an emerald skink (Lamprolepis smaragdina)










Will do lol










Ahhh just in time for a nice nap



















A ficus growing on a dead coconut tree trunk










Z_z










More driftwood for me lol










A ginger bloom


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

That is just beautiful! Except for the big hole in the ground lined with bats. That's creepy. But I'm a sissy, so what do I know? Nice pictures


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Meanwhile I LOVE seeing the bat pictures, but I had to scroll quickly past the water pictures. :lol: Have a very inconvenient phobia of ocean & natural water...I can't even handle most water pictures. Fantastic pictures though, thank you for sharing!!  Beautiful scenery and animals!


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I loved them all! It's always a joy checking out your adventures. :grin:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh finally it posted! Wait the photos are not done yet. More to come lol


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Bromeliads growing wild in Asia, seriously?! Lol



















Ficus pumila growing wild. Losing its rounded leaves and bearing fruit










Something to imitate inside a viv 




























Ohh great there's a croc in the stream lol



















Some giant orb weavers










A brahminy kite










Legalize this!!! Oh wait, wrong plant lol










An epic bamboo thicket



















Ferns gone wild










Ebola alert!! Just kidding 



















Such a nice cottage if it ain't for the croc lol










Again, will do! Lmao










Mindanao scops owl, a very close relative of my Philippine scops owls 










And that pretty much ends it haha!

Hope you enjoyed


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

!!!! I squealed out loud at both the kite and the owl.  Yay raptors!! That croc is awesome too, and the spider is gorgeous!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

That croc was a killjoy. I was happily taking photos of the stream then he showed up -__- i was like, seriously?! No one dared tell me there's a croc in here?


----------

